# Normal for Baby to move during contractions?



## MamaMandaJ (Mar 29, 2008)

This may be a silly question, especially since this is my 3rd baby....but I'm wondering if it's entirely normal for the baby to move around during contractions? This baby is very very active, and has always moved around, but I've been having nice strong BH's lately, (I'm currently 42 weeks) with a completely hard, uncomfortable tummy...and he still squirms. I don't remember this with my first 2.
I thought I'd read somewhere that it can be a sign of distress? His movements aren't frantic...more "rolling" and "squirming."

Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I remember Seb moving around while I was in labor..


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't know that I have ever noticed it during a contraction but after one yes. Maybe baby is trying to get into a better position?

I also read, numerous times, that babies don't get hiccups during labor. During my last labor which was only 4 hours, my baby had the hiccups twice and I made the mw listen to the hb more often because I was worried about him being in distress and he was fine. So I would say if you are concerned you could always see what the heart rate is doing, but its probably nothing.


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

All my babies moved during labor.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

mine moved during labor


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

DD would move and cause even more contractions! Even when I was pushing she was moving... it really was the most painful part of labor for me.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am 37 weeks. right now my stomach is very tight- maybe its small contractions- but the baby is also moving around a little.. it's weird and makes me want to get my house clean and make sure the hospital bag is ready just in case!!


----------



## MamaMandaJ (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, that makes me feel a little better.
My daughter moved during labor also...gave a good kick when her head was about half way out, and squirmed several times. VERY uncomfortable.

Since I'm not in labor yet, and hadn't ever felt it during a pre-labor contraction in previous pregnancies, I was curious.
Thanks Mamas!


----------

